# GC screwups



## dent (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey folks,
Just looking for some advice. My brother-in-law tore down his house and built a new one, The cost of which is more then what was expected (from $500,000 to $800,000). The job has taken at least nine months from what was promised from the G.C. had agreed to, but nothing is "promised" or properly documented as far as time frames and restrictions are concerned. Everyone in the family wants him out. I am the painter, and we are finally at the end, but for he can not finish. The deficiencies, he just cant do. he has done some caulking that I know have to clean and repaint walls because of. With nothing written in stone does anyone know of a law or a web link that we may use to get this guy out of here and pay someone to fix his mistakes without losing any more money? Everyone seems to be taking a loss except for him. The deficiencies are as simple as caulking this or that and he still can't do it. There are minor problems with electrical and the likes, but we need someone to properly address the issues and resolve them. It is the end of a 16 month project, and he just can't finish. Any insight would help.
Thanx to all
All the best
The painter


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

check his contract for reason for termination and find one that fits.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

rollin down the street, smokin endo sippin on gin and juice, lay back, with my mind on my money and my money on my mind


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

faaggetttaaaboouuuutttiiiiiittttt


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

freemason21 said:


> rollin down the street, smokin endo sippin on gin and juice, lay back, with my mind on my money and my money on my mind


thats going to be in my head for a while


back at cha

Drunk as hell but no throwing up
Half way home and my pager still blowing up
Today I didnt even have to use my a.k.
I got to say it was a good day.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

HSConstruction said:


> thats going to be in my head for a while
> 
> 
> back at cha
> ...


plus nobody i know got killed in south central la
today was a good day


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

I wonder how many people have NO idea what that is


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

dent said:


> Hey folks,
> Just looking for some advice. My brother-in-law tore down his house and built a new one, The cost of which is more then what was expected (from $500,000 to $800,000). The job has taken at least nine months from what was promised from the G.C. had agreed to, but nothing is "promised" or properly documented as far as time frames and restrictions are concerned. Everyone in the family wants him out. I am the painter, and we are finally at the end, but for he can not finish. The deficiencies, he just cant do. he has done some caulking that I know have to clean and repaint walls because of. With nothing written in stone does anyone know of a law or a web link that we may use to get this guy out of here and pay someone to fix his mistakes without losing any more money? Everyone seems to be taking a loss except for him. The deficiencies are as simple as caulking this or that and he still can't do it. There are minor problems with electrical and the likes, but we need someone to properly address the issues and resolve them. It is the end of a 16 month project, and he just can't finish. Any insight would help.
> Thanx to all
> All the best
> The painter


Wow thats a big difference in price. What happend? You could have built 4 bedroom house for that price difference!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

freemason21 said:


> rollin down the street, smokin endo sippin on gin and juice, lay back, with my mind on my money and my money on my mind





HSConstruction said:


> Drunk as hell but no throwing up
> Half way home and my pager still blowing up
> Today I didnt even have to use my a.k.
> I got to say it was a good day.





freemason21 said:


> plus nobody i know got killed in south central la
> today was a good day





HSConstruction said:


> I wonder how many people have NO idea what that is



I know I don't...you're mixing two different people up


----------



## HanerEnterprise (Apr 19, 2009)

Lawyer comes to my mind.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

dent said:


> Hey folks,
> Just looking for some advice. My brother-in-law tore down his house and built a new one, The cost of which is more then what was expected (from $500,000 to $800,000). The job has taken at least nine months from what was promised from the G.C. had agreed to, but nothing is "promised" or properly documented as far as time frames and restrictions are concerned. Everyone in the family wants him out. I am the painter, and we are finally at the end, but for he can not finish. The deficiencies, he just cant do. he has done some caulking that I know have to clean and repaint walls because of. With nothing written in stone does anyone know of a law or a web link that we may use to get this guy out of here and pay someone to fix his mistakes without losing any more money? Everyone seems to be taking a loss except for him. The deficiencies are as simple as caulking this or that and he still can't do it. There are minor problems with electrical and the likes, but we need someone to properly address the issues and resolve them. It is the end of a 16 month project, and he just can't finish. Any insight would help.
> Thanx to all
> All the best
> The painter


What does the contract say?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

bwalley said:


> What does the contract say?


It says:



dent said:


> .... nothing is "promised" or properly documented as far as time frames and restrictions are concerned.



...nothing....we'll get done we are dam good and ready to be done.
BTW, got a check?







If they've got what it takes...it's going to take everything they've got!


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

If time is of the essence, it should have been put in the contract.

The painter of the BIL is complaining about the job, if he knows so much, why didn't he run the job?

Apparently anyone can be a GC.

I wonder how much the original scope of work has changed?


----------



## dent (Feb 7, 2008)

*painter knows best*

Got to remember that the painter covers almost all trades mistakes. A true GC would know that. Didn't say I knew it all or I wouldn't have came here looking for answers. Thanx for being a smart A$5. Was just looking to help my brother, but I guess your right I Am an Idiot!


----------



## dent (Feb 7, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Wow thats a big difference in price. What happend? You could have built 4 bedroom house for that price difference!


Don't know could be lies just what I was told, I know he is WAY over. And because of GC's painter I got screwed on my price. This job has taken way to long. Just tring to get him out. So little left to do I could do it myself but other people are getting paid for it. Plus I can not build a driveway, or redue electrical. Just looking for a way out for everyone


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

dent said:


> Got to remember that the painter covers almost all trades mistakes. A true GC would know that. Didn't say I knew it all or I wouldn't have came here looking for answers. Thanx for being a smart A$5. Was just looking to help my brother, but I guess your right I Am an Idiot!


How did you end up doing the paint...as opposed to the GC's normal paint sub?


----------



## dent (Feb 7, 2008)

Celtic said:


> I know I don't...you're mixing two different people up


Why are you even on this sight with your two cents short of fifty.
I wonder how many got that? many other places you can be instead of buggin us. Help or get out, that's what we are all here for


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

dent said:


> Got to remember that the painter covers almost all trades mistakes. A true GC would know that. Didn't say I knew it all or I wouldn't have came here looking for answers. Thanx for being a smart A$5. Was just looking to help my brother, but I guess your right I Am an Idiot!


How does the painter fix bad framing, bad design, structural issues, bad plumbing, bad flooring, etc?

I think you are over rating what a painter does.

A painter can help hide flaws in drywall, or if not done properly can make a good drywall job look like crap, other than that, what can a painter really do?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

dent said:


> Why are you even on this sight with your two cents short of fifty.
> I wonder how many got that? many other places you can be instead of buggin us. Help or get out, that's what we are all here for


:laughing:

So you are the BIL's painter....
asking questions on behalf of your BIL....
concerning a project you know NOTHING about...
and you offer to show me the door?

*I don't think so.*


Is this the same house you forked the stairs up in?
I screw up the stairs

This thread is going about as well as that one did....:shutup:


According to my math.....
you logged on here in Feb. '08....
which coincidentally :whistling is about 16 months ago ~ 
or just about the time this job started.

Since you're not too bright, I'll lay the math out for you:
You are a Home Owner...or a HO as we call it.
There is no BIL.
You made change after change after change...and the GC went along with your hair brained "ideas".
Even allowing you to play painter to help reduce costs.
Obviously, the job went over schedule and over budget.
Now you want us to bail your sorry HO ass out.

Ya know what?
*That ain't happen either.*:no:


So to you sir, I say "Good Day!"


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The Dude must abide.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> The Dude must abide.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

...


----------



## lavrans (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow. Nice. I guess a simple piece of advice- contracts are made to be broken. If you can then show you had reason to break the contract, the other party either doesn't get to collect or may have to pay you damages. If you can't show the other party damaged you, then you have damaged them and will have to pay whatever it takes to remedy the damages you have caused. Either way is expensive and takes lots of time.

No get out of jail free cards. Sort of like the stairs.


----------



## custrel (Jun 30, 2009)

bwalley said:


> I think you are over rating what a painter does.
> 
> A painter can help hide flaws in drywall, or if not done properly can make a good drywall job look like crap, other than that, what can a painter really do?


You're crazy. Paint can fix just about everything and make ANYTHING look good. It's like liquid latex magic. That's why these latex magicians - or "painters" - are probably the most important trade on the job.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

celtic said:


> :laughing:
> 
> So you are the bil's painter....
> Asking questions on behalf of your bil....
> ...


owned!!


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Celtic said:


> :laughing:
> 
> So you are the BIL's painter....
> asking questions on behalf of your BIL....
> ...


I do believe you've got him pegged Celtic. :rockon:


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

celtic said:


> :laughing:
> 
> So you are the bil's painter....
> Asking questions on behalf of your bil....
> ...


 he swings, he makes contact, its going, oh its a home run!!!!!


----------



## JK Floors (Mar 15, 2009)

dent said:


> Got to remember that the painter covers almost all trades mistakes. A true GC would know that. Didn't say I knew it all or I wouldn't have came here looking for answers. Thanx for being a smart A$5. Was just looking to help my brother, but I guess your right I Am an Idiot!


You should get the TV repair man in. He has an awesome set of tools.

If the painter covered the mistakes on the floor, the cabinets, the countertop, or numerous other places, wouldn't the homeowner be at least a little bit annoyed that there is paint all over the place?


----------



## dent (Feb 7, 2008)

*Obviously you dont pay attention*

If I owned the housed I would say. By your own math I am a painter, and have been for over seven years. I am constantly busy. I work for GC's, home owners, companies, store owners, retail agents, and the likes. I sent you a message this morning guess I cant do that right either. I have been painting for to long to have not learned from my mistakes as we all make them. YES even you. As a painter I am sick of doing other peoples jobs, because some GC's cant handle the job at hand. This is my brother-in-laws house and I will be hearing about any problems over and over. I was just looking for some information, not to be amusement for you. Forget this site. Forget you. And by the look of your web site, you too take credit for other peoples work. How dirty do you get your hands? Don't respond, just forget it all and laugh, I know you will.


bert0168 said:


> owned!!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> So to you sir, I say "Good Day!"





dent said:


> If I was owned ...
> ....blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah



I said *GOOD DAY!*


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I said *GOOD DAY!*


I say good man.That was a fine retort.


----------



## samccard (Aug 17, 2007)

This is entertaining!


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

dent said:


> Don't respond, just forget it all and laugh, I know you will.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Celtic said:


> I said *GOOD DAY!*


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)




----------

